# Minnie modeling after haircut



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Minnie went to the groomers and got a new haircut, so we thought this was the perfect time for her to model some of her new clothes!
Before haircut.....









After Haircut.....

















Mommy I know I'm cute, you don't have to tell me!









This is my favorite, she even posed for me!


















And here she is with her buddy we got her for valentines day wearing the shirt from secret santa,(mikeysmom)









I hope I didn't over load with pictures, you know how easy it is to get carried away with the camera!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! She is ADORABLE!! I love the new 'do!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What an absolutely adorable little model you have!!! She's just precious!








The new "do" looks so cute!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

WOW! She is gorgeous!!!! She has the prettiest little face and the sweetest eyes! I love the cut- I really like her ears. Are they sort of layered?


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

She is so cute. I love her new cut. Isn't she just the perfect model!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She is simply precious! I love her new dress too.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

She is so cute! DIVINE!









Thanks for sharing the pics! Give her a pat for being such a good girl!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

What a qt she is so adorable!!!!
i love her dress, little hair clip, and her new do...








it seems like she isnt camera shy either 

great model







!
i wish my kids would pose nicely for me

thanks for sharing she is adorable!


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

> WOW! She is gorgeous!!!! She has the prettiest little face and the sweetest eyes! I love the cut- I really like her ears. Are they sort of layered?[/B]


I think the groomer layered her hair around her ears. I told them to trim them up, I think they did a cute job!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's just beautiful - before and after!! And such nice clothes - what a great model she is!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Awww so cute


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is adorable! I love the short ears! What a little poser she is, isn't she?


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

On my gosh....you have one absolutely adorable Malt there-what a beautiful face! Love the pink dress with matching barrette!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

What a cutie! I agree with a previous post, cute before AND after! She's adorable in her outfits.




Joy


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Scoobie says, "bada bing! She's a cutie!"

I'm loving the new cut and the dress is adorable.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Awww What a cutie Pa~Tootie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a beautiful hair cut she got, and we LOVE her new cloths

Snowy says: WOW baby!! You look so pretty Mini


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a beautiful baby girl! I want to kiss that precious little face. 

Samsonsmom

Not exactly what I had in mind, but a good place to start.....Sammie.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sweet as sugar . Sarah


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

topmodel she ist! beautiful and very talented for the camera!

I love your pics! thank you!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just love her dress. She looks like she is going to a dance recital. Her hair cut is great too. You must have a very good groomer, lucky you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa, what a cutie pie she is. Adorable!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww Minnie is adorable







I love her new hair cut and her pretty dresses, what a stylin little lady she is


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pics, i luv her new hair cut and the dress is beautiful


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

what a little cutie pie







- and not shy of the camera either! LOL


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

What a little HAM







She's too cute


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH MINNIE







I LOVE YOU







YOU LOOK SO PRETTY.









mommy can I haves a dress just like my pretend twin Minnie, pleases momma. Minnie you ares BEAUTIFUL


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

She is so cute. She is nearly the same size as the toy doggie. Love the dotty outfit.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

she is so cute and glamorous


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWWW, Minnie is just tooooooo cute. Those pics are adorable & I love her dress.


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you everyone for such nice comments!!! Minnie wants me to tell you she loves you all







! It's so nice to get to share these photos with people that don't think I'm nuts for dressing her up.







She has always been a ham for pictures, it's a good thing too because I love to take pictures! Can you believe I got the dress at target for only $4!!


----------

